# could i use a ground blind to hunt coyotes



## kingdiamond (Feb 14, 2013)

could i use a ground blind to hunt coyotes and if I could where could I put it I live in a very flat part if Colorado


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i use a portable ground blind to hunt everything,except coyotes

not saying you cant or it wont work

but when i hunt yotes,there is a lot of snow on the ground,and a the blind is gonna get wet

if you store a wet blind it will get mildewy in a doy or so,and you wont get that out of the blind fabric

my blinds are to expensive to let that happen

plus i am only on ech yote stand for about an hour to an hour and half

i can sit still that long and keep warm with out it

but i would think it work just fine as all movement is hidden,plus you can add scent wafers all ove the blind to help try and hide your scent


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It might work but I wouldnt want the extra work and time to set it up. If you in the wide open, get on a hill side no matter how small and lay backwards, in other words use the hillside to elevate you so you can see. Then move as little as possible while calling.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Like Prairiewolf said, to much work. Think of how many times you will have to set it up, @ each stand, 8, 9, 10 times, it's a lot of work. Try it though, the next time I am sure you leave it @ home...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am sure it would SG, my problem with them thats where your stuck to do your calling and then you would be calling in the same area and from the exact same spot evey time. Not good.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

3 of the 5 yotes and the only cat my dad and I have shot in the past 2 years are from the same blind. Our neighbors deer blind and it sticks out like a sore thumb. Its on a hill near a swamp and some thick pines. We do use a E-caller though so its not like the sound is coming from the blind for them to look at. Out of the 60 some places we like to hit there is only 2 that we set in blinds for. If your talking taking a pop up out to your sets with you I would say it would be too much bulk/work/noise for what its worth, but if you leaving it set up for an extended time then go for it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cheez' blinds work because they are there all the time, setting up a blind in an area that a coyote is familiar with is a tip off that something ain't right. Sit in front of a bush or tree and be still.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Prone on your belly or laying on your back works well. If you are like me and arthritis would keep you from getting up you could make a cheap Ghillie suit and be a mobile blind.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought about cutting out part of one of those big round bales to use as a blind. They are in the field all the time anyway. That might work. Problem is your stuck at the same spot and the bale is too big to move.


----------



## kingdiamond (Feb 14, 2013)

how do i make a gillie suit it looks like it works


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

kingdiamond said:


> how do i make a gillie suit it looks like it works


just buy one or a kit to make one

ive got one that includes the jacket,pants and hood it cost me $135

it ismt burlap and twin,its a modern material that doesnt collect burrs and such

but very effective for consealment


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a pop up blind similar to this one.

http://compare.ebay.com/like/160980941854?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

To set it up completely, after you unfold it, it pops into this position and you then install the top brace rods and stake it down. You don't have to do all that and it will stand up by itself if it is not windy. If you want to move, you just fold the support frame according to the directions and take off. It only takes a minute or two to fold or unfold it without the bracing and stakes. I have only used it a time or two for coyote hunting, I prefer to take my little chair and find me a hidey hole, but yes, you can use one for coyote hunting. Just try to find enough cover to set it against to break up the outline. If you set it up in the open, you are probably just wasting time.

:hunter:


----------



## TK84 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been out here in the Midwest on the notorious windy days wishing i had a decent blind to throw out in a field along the fence or tree line. I figure its so windy that it should help cover up the sound you make plus once inside the blind and out of the wind you can get back to a nice day of calling. As long as you have an easy blind to setup and plenty of cover scent could make for a good day out of the wind!


----------



## kingdiamond (Feb 14, 2013)

bar-d i have a blind like that and i might set it out and try


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i cn set my double bull blinds up in less than 30 seconds and the ycan be staked down from the inside(or outside)

and yes they are nice for getting out of the wind and other elements

i will more than likely use them for hunting yotes come the summer months

but i wont use them in the winter,cause like i said they will get wet and if you store them wet they will get moldy/mildewt in a days time and that wont come out of them

in ths summer i can atleast set them up in my backyard after hunting to let them dry out if they have gotten wet


----------



## kingdiamond (Feb 14, 2013)

ok


----------

